# Rolling your own for barter or use.



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Something that occured to me last night as a money saver and or barter item/skill.
Now, before everyone starts telling me how bad smoking is and it would be cheaper still to quit the habit, I realize this, so point duly noted :hammer:. But for those of us who do smoke, it is very easy to save a large amount of money.
2 months ago I saw my neighbor rolling cigs, and asked him how difficult it is. Turns out it's pretty easy. He let me try his machine, and in 5 minutes I made 5 cigs. Tried one, and found it more than satisfactory. I decided to price out the equipment and supplies, and here's the breakdown;
1) Rolling machine, Top-o-Matic, $42. Just as any tool, it's a cost that you need to justify.
2) 1 16 oz bag of pipe tobacco, $14. Light, full, menthol and all derivities available. Yields 3 cartons (600 cigarettes).
3) 3 boxes of tubes (1 box=1 carton, 200 cigarettes). Again, lights, regs, menthol, etc. $7 for 3.
4) takes me about an hour and 15 minutes to roll a carton. Value your time as you wish, I don't calculate it since I do it while watching a movie or just taking a break.
So, not counting time, 3 cartons equals $63, or $21 per carton. In itself, thats about $29 less than a manufatured carton. Now, if you drop the cost of the machine, which already paid for itself, and just go with the ingredients, $21 for 3 cartons, it's around $7 per carton. If you smoke, it is a great money saver.
Now, I'm not encouraging smoking as I said before, but rather as a money saver and a great little skill and tool to have if you barter. The first couple do take getting used to, but after these few, and then trying one of your old usual, you'd be hard pressed to return to the old one. No scientific study by me, but I have noticed; I am smoking less, blood pressure is a tad lower, apparently, pipe tobacco is not as processed (according to my neighbor, I'll check on this point, and has a lot less added items), and my monthly expenses have dropped cignificantly. At $6 for a generic pack and $7.50 for name brand here (higher or lower in your given area), $0.70 a pack sounds right nice.
Hope some find this of use or interest.
Matt


----------



## palani (Jun 12, 2005)

If you want healthier smoking stay away from bleached paper. Add chlorine to wood pulp and you get dioxin. Not something desirable to place in contact with the lung.

There are more healthy alternatives.

http://www.purehemp.com/buzz/index.html


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

Matt,
Where do you get the machine and the tubes? Not sure what tubes are, is that the same thing as papers? I've seen papers in the groc store but if I remember right (one misspent year as a teen is my only experience) papers are really hard to use.


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

Even cheaper and even more bad for you (ahem) is what my husband does. Rolls his own without filters - no machine required. Just papers and loose tobacco and nimble fingers. Funny, my SIL was telling us a story the other day about how when she was little and went to stay with her grandma, they sat down together and for a treat (!), SIL was allowed to roll grandmas smokes for the day. Times change, huh?


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

coalroadcabin said:


> Matt,
> Where do you get the machine and the tubes? Not sure what tubes are, is that the same thing as papers? I've seen papers in the groc store but if I remember right (one misspent year as a teen is my only experience) papers are really hard to use.


Tubes are the papers and filters, already in cig shape, not the old hand roll and lick type from the westerns. I use either Gambler or Southern Cross, but there a many brands. Our grocery sells them at the courtesy desk, and around here we have tobacco shops scattered around.
Again, I realize the unhealthiness of smoking, but if you're going to, might as well be economical in the process.
Matt


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

Roadking said:


> Tubes are the papers and filters, already in cig shape, not the old hand roll and lick type from the westerns. I use either Gambler or Southern Cross, but there a many brands. Our grocery sells them at the courtesy desk, and around here we have tobacco shops scattered around.
> Again, I realize the unhealthiness of smoking, but if you're going to, might as well be economical in the process.
> Matt


Thanks Matt. The papers were what I was thinking of.........tubes sound much easier!

And yes, it's a bad habit, it's an expensive habit and it's an unhealthy habit...........but _some_ days it's the only thing that keeps me from punching some idiot in the face :grit: - so at least it keeps me out of jail!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I know a gentleman that smokes "bugler". the can is cheap and comes with papers already. Of course, the fact he is Jamaican and looks like he is smoking a doobie all of the time make it kind of funny to me 

I smoked for 20 years. Quitting was the hardest thing I have ever done, and the most worthwhile. I think if TSHTF folks will grow their own and go back to the corncob pipe.
Did you know tobacco is one of the largest cash crops for the Lancaster county Amish??


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't care for the top o matic type machines. too easy for them to break and they are a little expensive. I have a a hand type slide roller that does two at a time.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160295983304

had it for about 3-4 years now. 

I have to say though out of a pound of tobacco I get about 2 cartons, I like a tight smoke don't burn so fast and last longer. so that may be the difference there. 
lately I just use a rolling paper,takes less tobacco and I smoke less. 
I think filterless end up not be as bad for ya in the long run, I only smoke a few compared to a pack plus of the filtered type,I am sure I get more tar and crap from the second choice all the filter does is remove the irritants and a little tar . plus its a even bigger savings.

I've been rolling my own now for well over eight years,when I started you could get a lb of high quality cigarette tobacco for less then 10 bucks now its like 40 and tax. 
and the "pipe" tobacco is well look at the cut when you buy it(can you say cheap cigarette tobacco.). but once the feds get wind of folks loading there smokes with it rather then the high tax stuff, it to will be through the roof also. so I kinda see this post as death knell for the roll it yourself people.
it means its becoming common knowledge which means the vampires will be raising the tax soon. I will grow my own at that point if I continue to smoke.

couple tips for anyone who's interested , load you roller well at the end to go into the tube first, helps to avoid a sloppy smoke. (loose at the filter) 
the condition of your tobacco effects your roll too, you cant have it to moist or dry.
when its dry you will want to use less, same if it is to moist.
out of a fresh bag a decent pinch is all it takes for a good cigarette. use your fingers to tamp it in till its kinda firm, then use a fast study motion to load your tube. I can roll a pack in about five minutes. I only ever roll 1 or 2 at a time,unless I'm going fishing or something. it just amazes people when I would whip out my bag and whip up a cigarette.
I reccomend a humidador for your bulk purchases.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

beaglebiz its funny you mention a corn cob pipe, thats what I started smokeing with.
would make them myself even. corn cob and a chicken bone, lol.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

just me an while i don't smoke i do enjoy a cigar every several years yeah add up the health risk of that 5 cigars in the last 12 years yes it usualy involves sitting around a camp fire, has to be less than all the second hand smoke i have avoided over the several years of smoke free restauraunts and such.

any way if you were going to smoke very often at all it seems a pipe would make the most scence , i have to tell you it is sure hard not to like the smell of a rich pipe tabaco from a pipe at least a little from a distance.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

double post , don't know why it didn't show up at first


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Been stuffing my own for 3 years now. Criss Cross Smooth tobacco & Zig Zag Light 100's tubes. I'm at $12.00 a carton because the ZZ tubes are $4.25/carton but they're worth the extra couple bucks to me. Premier Supermatic is my machine of choice, I can easily roll 3 packs (What a wide mouth pint jar holds) in 20 minutes including cleanup. The pint jar makes for easy packing/settling into the tubes and an airtight storage container as well.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

This tread should could also be filed under "money making hobbies on the homestead".

I use to roll my own in my younger days when I lived on Oahu. Introduced by a fellow nurse who was an even bigger healthfood nut than I was back then. No machines for us, just that familar blue bag tucked into our boot or beach bag. Once stoped the band @ Pecos River Cafe when I rolled a smoke seated at a table near the dance floor.
Back in the day when you could smoke in bars.

How much does one tobacco plant produce ? I guess what I'm trying to ask is how many plants would I have to grow to give me a a carton?

~~ pelenaka ~~
who faintly remember how good that 1st cigarette tasted with a cup of coffee


----------



## forfreedom (Dec 3, 2008)

Pelenaka said:


> This tread should could also be filed under "money making hobbies on the homestead".
> 
> I use to roll my own in my younger days when I lived on Oahu. Introduced by a fellow nurse who was an even bigger healthfood nut than I was back then. No machines for us, just that familar blue bag tucked into our boot or beach bag. Once stoped the band @ Pecos River Cafe when I rolled a smoke seated at a table near the dance floor.
> Back in the day when you could smoke in bars.
> ...


I remember reading somewhere that you get about 4oz from one plant, that's dried and processed. And, to supply one reasonably average smoker for a year you need 30'x30' "garden" to grow just tobacco.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

check out this link
http://www.seedman.com/Tobacco.htm
i just came across it, not endorsing in any way


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I have a little portable roller that does one at a time. I buy bags of filters, 200 @ $1.99. Add a little pack of papers, a bag of tobacco, and a couple cartons fits in a quart jar. I seal up the filters in a snack baggy to keep them clean.


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

I roll all my own too, err off topic.... 

But I have never smokes cigs but I def would roll my own if I did. Around here I see so many people who really can't afford it at the gas stations buying their $6 packs of cigs everyday.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

I have been rolling my own for about 3 years. I too noted that I smoke less this way. Also, I simply cannot tolerate the new fire safe cigs with the additives in them. I will do without a cigarette if I happen to run out of my rolling stuff before I will smoke a "store bought" cigarette now. They give me a headache and make me cough a lot. I bought some seed and plan to grow my own tobacco next year. Even though the roll your own stuff (I use the pipe tobacco also) is less processed than the ready rolled, it still has a significant list of additives. Once again, growing your own organically and using honey and water in the curing process (organic honey from a friend's hives at that) has got to be healtier just like we grow our own vegies for that reason. Makes sense, anything large corporations get their hands on turns out bad for the consumer in the long run.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

forfreedom said:


> I remember reading somewhere that you get about 4oz from one plant, that's dried and processed. And, to supply one reasonably average smoker for a year you need 30'x30' "garden" to grow just tobacco.


Not even close. You can get several pounds from one plant in a decent year. 


Some things to remember:
There are different types of tobaccos and different type cures. Each one having it's own use. Most tobaccos are a blend of different types for what it's used for.
Cigarettes,pipe,chewing and snuff. A lot of cigarette "tobacco" is not at all. It is colored paper used as a filler.

Santa Fe, a local company, uses all natural, no filler tobacco. You can tell it when you pass by the fields. It's usally smaller in size and looks kind of pathetic campaired to the other that is raised comercially.
A few times a week I have breakfast with a retired tobacco buyer and a bunch of tobacco farmers. I will see if anyone can give me a heads up on what plants are used for what and the specific cure. I know none of them grow for Santa Fe but, they probably know someone who does.

I have smoked very fresh (right out of the machine) Santa Fe cigarettes. They are pretty mild, even the full flavored type. They are just way to expencive for me to buy. 

Pelenaka: I wouldn't go and try to roll cigarettes to make money. You would have ATFE,FDA,IRS and your state revenue departmet up your butt with a microscope. What most of use here don't want.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I just got a couple of tobacco plants that were grown by some Jamaicans or Trinidadians that come to work in a tree nursery in my area. It's going to freeze here soon and I thought I'd just keep them as a houseplant so what do I do with them? Can I grow them in the house and how tall do they get? LOL I might try to make some cigarettes/cigarellos for dd and her husband


----------



## celina (Dec 29, 2005)

i remember helping mom roll hers..(again diff times) she smoked menthol..smelled great and gosh she had those tobaco tins all over the place for nails and screws etc......

it was relaxing to do in front of the tv....


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Just Cliff said:


> Not even close. You can get several pounds from one plant in a decent year.
> 
> Pelenaka: I wouldn't go and try to roll cigarettes to make money. You would have ATFE,FDA,IRS and your state revenue departmet up your butt with a microscope. What most of use here don't want.


I was think more along the lines of a novel bartering good than cash for myself. However if that day came I am of the thought that there will be bigger troubles for the feds to worry about than me. But I agree the less peeps looking up my skirt the better. 
NY State government wants or has closed Seneca Nations Cigarette mail order biz. I am sure smoke shops based on the reservations will be next. 

Could you ask what types would be suitable in zones 3 -4. I once went to a civil war encampment in Newfane, NY were the reinactors had tabacco growing in their garden. They even had a few stalks curing in a tent.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Roadking, I "rolled my own" since 2 dollars a pack. In the last few weeks I switched to "vaping". It totally replaces smoking and if you would believe is cheaper than rolling your own, Even if you use Criss Cross "cigar" tobacco? The bag that says "Put this in your pipe and smoke it".

Try this brand been smoke free for 2 weeks. 

http://www.totallywicked-eliquid.com


----------



## Aldous147 (Oct 10, 2020)

You gave very useful and correct advice. I, in turn, share also an alternative to a healthier smoking.
Top 5 Best Menthol Cigarette Tubes [2020 Review] - Smokeprofy


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

I've been rolling my own for around 15 years. They cost me about $1 a pack, compared to at least $5 a pack for ready-made. I buy extra of both every month to stock up.

Just in case the SHTF, I keep some corncob pipes and seeds to grow my own tobacco. I also keep a hand-operated paper shredder to shred the tobacco. I've practiced growing and curing tobacco, too.


----------

